# Pompano Teasers



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got bored being landlocked so i tied up some pompano teasers with bucktail and crystal flash I had lying around. Also replaced the hooks on the gotchas with vmc 4x and added some flash on the hook.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I just took a bunch of "flies" alot like those and added them to some Lead sled pompano spoon/jigs with a split ring to make my own "Doc's" jigs. I'll be trying them out this weekend. I now have about $2.50 in each one, vs $6-$8 for a Doc's jig.


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

they look great ! i would like to learn to make them ..


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Those look great nice work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> I just took a bunch of "flies" alot like those and added them to some Lead sled pompano spoon/jigs with a split ring to make my own "Doc's" jigs. I'll be trying them out this weekend. I now have about $2.50 in each one, vs $6-$8 for a Doc's jig.


I think this came out to about $1.75 for the pair, so it wont be to bad if the spanish cut me off.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

brian4 said:


> they look great ! i would like to learn to make them ..


 
Get a cheap vise and a bobbin for your thread. Wrap a thread base around your hook, add your material (crimped nylon, bucktail, supreme hair, etc.). wrap your material and finish off w/multiple half-hitches or do a hand whip finish. Seal the thread head w/clear nail polish. Very easy and quick. Those teasers are very effective
.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

They are pretty straight forward to tie up.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-v2_cqQkHg


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding job!! Teasers do make a difference in murky water...imo..


----------

